# Which DSP in this set up is best



## x3racer (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi,
I listen to a lot of Internet radio from my laptop media player. HDMI to Onkyo TX-NR 509
Internet radio on the 509 is not great, although I have to admit I have not updated the firmware yet.
The audio quality is pretty good but not as good as a flash or hard drive USB input to the 509
I also have a Tascam US-122 mk 2 audio/midi interface ( USB 2.0 ) This was for adding analog to 509 for 2nd av receiver and spks for outside or kitchen/dining rooms. The 509 won't process digital files for zone 2.
I'm wondering how to use the quality dsp in the Tascam for Internet audio without plugging and unplugging .

The audio from the laptop is fine for movies and concerts through the HDMI but click on an audio file in the laptop and the audio is awful.
If I have a blu ray I play it from the PS3 
Which dsp is best ?
How do you trace the signal path to ensure you are using the best dsp ?

My apologies for not being super clear as i am kinda lost sometimes.

thanks in advance for anyone's advice-theory or comments.
X3


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

x3racer said:


> The audio from the laptop is fine for movies and concerts through the HDMI but click on an audio file in the laptop and the audio is awful.


There should not be such a difference. Is there really a difference, or is your expectation or standard of goodness or way of listening different? If there IS an audible difference, you need to figure out why. Then you can determine what to do next.

I am afraid we must depend on you for system details before we can be much help. Do you have manuals?


----------



## x3racer (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for your quick response.
I think the audio files are fed through the laptop dsp with only the audio stream through HDMI and that may cause it to bypass the AVR's DSP.
The sound is instantly notable as closer to am radio
I just wondered how do you find out which dsp from which device is actually decoding.
Is there a hierarchy ?

Thanks


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

What encoding is being used for the audio files? If mp3, what bitrate?
Lossy mp3 files will produce lower quality sound than lossless FLAC or WAV.

Many internet stations use the lowest possible mp3 bitrate, which results in rather poor audio quality.


----------

